# JKD v TKD v Goju Ryu v Aikido v Muay Thai



## ThaiBlue (Mar 28, 2007)

I find myself living permanently in an area of Thailand where there is very limited access to martial arts training.  In fact the only option available within 500 miles is not surprisingly Muay Thai.  This leaves me with 2 options:

1 Train in Muay Thai.  It is available locally and I will be able to have regular instruction.  This would seem the logical solution but the problem is that I have very little interest in Muay Thai and at my age (41) and fitness level (quite unfit) it may well be too demanding.

2 Travel 500 miles for JKD, TKD, Goju Ryu or Aikido.  Due to the distance involved this would mean maybe going for a month's initial training to get started and then a few days private, intensive training each month.  This would be supplemented by training alone at my home each day between trips to the instructor. 

My question I suppose is whether option 2 is doable?  I much prefer those MAs to Muay Thai.  Is it practical to train intensively with an instructor for short periods each month and then train alone inbetween times?  If so,  which of the MAs listed above would be more suitable for training alone effectively (ie which needs a training partner less?)?


----------



## MJS (Mar 28, 2007)

ThaiBlue said:


> I find myself living permanently in an area of Thailand where there is very limited access to martial arts training. In fact the only option available within 500 miles is not surprisingly Muay Thai. This leaves me with 2 options:
> 
> 1 Train in Muay Thai. It is available locally and I will be able to have regular instruction. This would seem the logical solution but the problem is that I have very little interest in Muay Thai and at my age (41) and fitness level (quite unfit) it may well be too demanding.
> 
> ...


 
Ultimately, you're the one doing the traveling, so is this something you a) can do and b) want to do?  Would I travel 500 miles to train?  Most likely not, especially if this was something that I was going to be doing on a regular basis.  

If you do decide to travel that far, I'd make sure I bring a notebook and if the instructor allows it, a video camera to record the lesson, techniques, etc.

Mike


----------



## ThaiBlue (Mar 28, 2007)

Fortunately I can travel by plane so it's only really a couple of hours flight and not so big a deal.


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk, ThaiBlue!

Something that is important is an art that you can stick with and really...only you can be the judge of that.  If you think the travel time is something that you can handle for the arts that interest you, then that certainly is a legit consideration.

A good Muay Thai kru should be a coach that works with you on your level and develops you as you go about.   Perhaps you could achieve this with private lessons.   It may be worth the investment to find out on your own just to see. 

While I think the training plan you outline is workable, there is one thing that stands out.  A person with fitness concerns may not be able to withstand an intensive month of training at the very start.  A safer route would be to ease in to the rigors of training.

Perhaps you could consider working out at a Muay Thai gym for a few months to improve your stamina and cardiofitness....then go train for an intensive month in the style you like?  Just an idea.  

Good luck and good fortune to you however you decide.  :asian:


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

Now, young fella, let me say that I began Asian MA at about your age. :ultracool I have two concerns/suggestions. 

First, when you mention conditioning, are you just talking about weight/aerobic conditioning? Or do you also mean joint limitations, or something fairly irreversible? The latter would really rule out any kind of mat work arts (did for me, anyway), as possibly aikido. If it's only cardio, just follow Carol's advice and start slowly--don't have to master anything overnight, in the first six months, or even the first year. _Progress, not perfection._

Second, I would STRONGLY urge you to go with the art you feel most passionate about. At this point, it may not be a passion, may only be an affinity. But that grows over time.

Another thought. If you choose to travel/home study, then as Mike said, take extensive notes/video tape/purchase any of the instructor's materials or anything he recommends--do everything you can to build a home resource center. And if you can find someone to work out with at home, it would really help. Once you had some basics, you might even ask the instructor for permission to propose it as 'I'll teach you what I know, as I learn.' This may or may not fly with the instructor, but moving a live body around is definitely a different feel from practicing in the air. Even just a friend who had no interst in the art, but was willing to act as the 'attacker', would help.

Keep us posted. Best wishes.


----------



## ThaiBlue (Mar 29, 2007)

Many thanks for all the advice so far.

I have already started getting back into shape with cardio and weights and slowly but surely progress is being made.

I guess what is of importance to me (mainly due to my situation) is which of these options is most suited to periods of working alone.  I know that it probably isn't ideal for any of them but would any of these MAs be more suited to the combination of short, intensive, instructor led training with periods of home practice than others?


----------



## K' Evans (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey there, newcomer, welcome to MT. While I am also not a very experienced martial artist, I would put myself in your shoes and consider the following pointers:

- Do a martial art that you are more certain you have passion in. There may be some martial arts where you unexpectedly might grow to love as you get into it, but I would advise that you research into the various martial arts and see which ones have a philosophy or perspective that you like. For e.g. aikido is primarily abt grappling and has very little striking, and can be considered more defense-oriented than offensive compared to muay thai. This is something you have to discover for yourself, though the ppl in this board can help you make a more educated choice. 

- You don't have to make your first choice the only one. If you tried Muay Thai for a couple of classes, and didnt like it, it's fine to leave and sample another one. So don't feel pressurized to make a "mistake". Also, you need to go to the school and have a look at how it is run and if you are comfortable with the atmosphere. You might find it too "hardcore", or you might find that it is not teaching stuff you were looking for, so you need to check out these factors too before you settle on a school. 

- It's a good thing you brought up the point that you have to train by yourself or with a partner if you choose those schools that are far away. If you can only attend a few classes per month, my personal opinion is that you have to expect a slow progress. As a total beginner, it will be difficult to ascend and improve faster without a qualified person checking for your mistakes. Your instructor will only see you a few times per month, and it might take a while before s/he spots a mistake, hence you might find yourself practising wrongly during the month. If you take up an art like aikido, I really think you need a qualified partner since it involves someone being thrown and also able to spot your mistakes. With striking arts like karate and muay thai, the room for error is less (or not as difficult to correct) and its easier to do solo training. Also, if you are going to rely on resources, then some arts will simply have more material than others. Give this some thought as it really seems to be the main influence of your decision. 

- I will simply tell you not to worry abt age. A sensible instructor will not expect u to have the stamina of an 18 year old. Also, you will definitely find a few students ard your age in any of those schs. They might not be fresh newbies, but they won't go out all hard and tough on you. 

If I am not wrong, there is only one JKD school in Bangkok and if that's the one u r headed to, I might know it. I hope this helps.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd say it's really up to you if you want to travel. I'm partial to Aikido and Muay Thai out of the list you put up, myself. I'm not sure that I'd make a 500 mile round trip for them though. There's only three instructors I've ever met I could justify that trip for.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 26, 2007)

There are several places in Thailand that are doing MMA now, if you are interested I can get some recommendations from people who have been out there training. I believe a couple of places have English fighters instructing. You would be a lot younger than I was when I started MMA too!


----------

